# Pc geht an aber kein Bild mehr



## Boss-Playa (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab folgenes Problem , war heute nachmittag gemütlich am zocken als plötzlich mein rechner neu startete.
Er ging dann wieder an und in Windows ging dann nichts mehr.

Wollte ihn dann per Reset neu starten aber kam kein bild.

Bin dannn zu freund gefahren und haben Graka und Rams getestet bei ihm , lief alles wunderbar.Dann haben Bios Resetet und kam immer noch nichts.

Dann haben wir ein Ram von ihm eingebaut und der rechner ging an komischer weise.Haben dann im Bios alles wieder eingestellt und wollten dann ins windows und er ging wieder nicht an.

Jetzt bin ich wieder an der stelle wo der rechner angeht aber kein bild kommt.

Hat vielleicht jemand nee idee was mann noch machen könnte?

Zu meinem system:

Grafikkarte : Geforce 7950 GT
Mainboard : Asus A8N 32 Sli-Deluxe
Speicher : Kingston HyperX 2x1 GB
CPU : AMD Athlon 64 4000+
Netzteil : (Kann Ich gerade nicht sagen bin beim Kumpel am recher, hat aber genug saft läuft ja schon ein Bischen)

Mfg Boss-Playa


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2009)

Laß ihn mal ne Nacht stehen, wenn er dann angeht, aber bei der kleinsten Anstrengung wieder abstürzt und wieder hängenbleibt, dann würde ich mal auf geplatzte Kondensatoren auf Mainboard oder im Netzteil tippen.

mfg chmee


----------

